# A Good Dupe For MAC Mixing Medium?



## Mrs.Timberlake (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey girls!

I was just wondering if any of you, knew of a good dupe for MAC Mixing Medium?


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you talking about the regular water-based one?  A good dupe is regular water or Visine.  You can also make your own...I think it's 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin, but that one always creased on me (even when I put less glycerin).


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 26, 2009)

I would suggest the same as above.


----------



## friedargh (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep I third the glycerine and distilled water mixing medium suggestion. EnKore on youtube has a video about it here YouTube - Homemade Mixing Medium

The best thing about is that glycerine is pretty cheap and can be found at the supermarket.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

I would use eye drops or a mixture of glycerin and water. If you have Fix +, it works really well too!


----------

